# Vivarium colour schemes



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Has anybody here ever planned a vivarium by colour so as to pick plants and bromeliads that will make the frogs really stand out? If so, what colour combinations and/or plant/bromeliad species worked for which frogs?

Or, if you haven't planned it intentionally, have you noticed certain plants or colours that really make the frogs "pop"?

Or, if you're artistic and have knowledge about what colour combinations might work, please share!

I'm currently designing several vivariums, and being that they will be display vivariums in my living room, I'd like the frogs to be as noticeable as possible when they are out in the open, while still giving them lots of hiding spots and trying to make it as natural as possible.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Im working on a plant layout now, but the colour coordination isnt specifically to make the frogs stand out. Now that you mention it though, I think the frogs will pop with my choices. 

I would think keeping a tank relatively green without many splashes of plant colour would really help any bright frog stand out. I think your frog choice will make the biggest difference though. A terribilis stands out a lot more then even the brightest thumbnail.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Its been a while since I took color theory but since I still design for print I'm still pretty versed in the subject. So here goes....

In color theory a color's opposite on the color wheel creates the most contrast, for example if you look at a basic color wheel red and green are opposites as well as yellow and violet and blue and orange. That's why those bright red neo. fireballs stand out so much against a bright green background.

I actually thought about this for the viv that i'm in the process of planting. I want to get Leucs which are of course yellow, so I opted for purple broms such as Neo. Shamrock and Neo. Ariel. Now of course I still have to have the majority of the tank to be green because its a viv and all purple plants wouldnt look quite right. 

Check out this site Basic Color Theory


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

That is what I did with my southern variabilis viv. I didn't plan out specific plants, but I wanted to go with a color scheme that would make the frogs stand out as much as possible.

The viv ended up with dark purple, deep reds, and darker greens as predominant colors. Then there are some lighter greens in spots for some accents.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes I did it with mine, though in the end you should probably plan on losing any color that isn't green or red in foliage. I think another thing to consider is that you want to make sure that the patterns of the foliage don't help hide the frogs in addition to making sure the colors don't clash.


I guess the most important question is, what frogs are you going with?


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am an amateur artist so here are my thoughts: 
There is a difference between striking and aesthetically pleasing. If you want the frog to be very striking and stand out, and the same for the plants, it is wise to choose colors on the opposite end of the color wheel like many have stated. If you want the vivs to be aesthetically pleasing and generally just pretty without being flashy, choose plants with hues relatively close to the frog's coloration. You have a third option as well: choose all sorts of colors so the frog looks different depending on where it is in the vivarium.

EXAMPLES:

Striking - .Red frog to green plants
. .Blue frogs to orange plants
. .Yellow frogs to purple plants
. .Light frogs to dark substrate/plants
. .And vice versa

Pleasing - .Red frog to orange/violet
. .Orange frog to yellow/red plants
. .Yellow frog to green/orange plants
. .Green frog to blue/yellow plants
. .Blue frog to violet/green plants
. .Violet frogs to red/blue plants
. .And vice versa

If you go for aesthetically pleasing, remember to not choose plants from both sides of the color wheel to the color of the frog as this will ruin the point. For example, if you have a red frog, you shouldn't have orange plants as well as violet plants, you should choose one or the other.
Of course in the end, it all boils down to personal preferance and what you like best.

If you share the frog list, we could be able to help make decisions on color scheme.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I just checked out diggenem's link and it is almost exactly what I have stated, simply in more depth. I was hoping to present something original haha.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes...I'm trying TRUE blue plants, with any color frog...but they ain't easy to find ;( ....and the couple I have managed to find won't bloom for me even when they do well....well 1 does but it is a day flower with blooms that are gone in...well..a day 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/56368-possible-choices-blue-flowers-vivs.html

I've actually wanted to try a silver viv...with plants that have all silver leaves/growth mostly with grey/black rock type backgrounds and landscaping...basically something that looks like some alien world/moonscape viv.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Most frogs pop against the browns of wood and leaf litter.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Most frogs pop against the browns of wood and leaf litter.


I believe, correct me if I am wrong, that the reason for this is that brown is a neutral color. This means that no colors in the basic color wheel are complementary to this color or beside it, so any color will stand out against this. Also, the shade of most leaf litter, specifically live oak, has a value which is equivalent to around (not exactly) 40 - 60 % grey, which means full blacks or full whites on frogs will contrast greatly against it.

PS - a great site for color combos: colorschemedesigner.com


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

volcano23000 said:


> I believe, correct me if I am wrong, that the reason for this is that brown is a neutral color. This means that no colors in the basic color wheel are complementary to this color or beside it, so any color will stand out against this. Also, the shade of most leaf litter, specifically live oak, has a value which is equivalent to around (not exactly) 40 - 60 % grey, which means full blacks or full whites on frogs will contrast greatly against it.
> 
> PS - a great site for color combos: colorschemedesigner.com


You are correct that brown's and tan's are neutral colors. However the reason they pop actually has to do more with the base rather then the actual color. For example if, someone were to buy non sand blasted Manzanita, the base is Red. Oak if I recall is yellow (haven't actually seen Oak in like 3 years =() So what you need to think of when doing this is still the complement of the opposite base color to the wood. Most people don't notice the slight colors in the wood.

Tan is a great choice if you can find it because even though the base tends to be Orange, almost everything stands out with it.

Towards your leaf litter statement, I would say that it is more dark brown then grey. Given I use Magnolia and maple leaves and have little to no experience with oak so it might be different, but mine are always light to dark browns.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to "Straight blog for the gay frog..."

GUYS: We ain't designing a room, this is not a fashion show. That said, if the goal is to really display the animals, keep it simple.

1) Find a balance between what nature looks like and what looks good in a display. Many tropical animals actually live in microhabitats that are rather static; in other words, if you want a riot of botanical variety, that's for canopy tree frogs (specifically, neotropical tree frogs!). But we are not doing that here, so:

2) Brown, dark green, light green. These neutral colors, with a variety of shapes, creates the visual focal points to show off the frogs. Which means:

3) Do not use too many plants that visually compete with the animals!
--Avoid variegated cultivars. A variegated ficus visually competes with the animals!
--If you need color, default to white over red. A white fittonia looks better than a red fittonia, same with syngonium.
--Color is better on smaller leaved plants--in a tank, one of those red aglaonemas will kill your scheme;
--Repetition: Three different cryptanthus or neoregelia is jarring. Pick one and repeat.

4) Color v. size: If you really want that multi-colored m______r, it will look better in a bigger tank. Cryptanthus 'cafe au lait' is better for a small tank than Crypt 'Pink Starlite;' the latter attracts too much attention. 

5) Accept that flowers can and do provide temporary focal points; some will dominate for a while. Personally, I don't care if the pink X flowers next to the orange Y, but some people do. Me, I'm just happy to have flowers!!!

6) I know a lot of you guys love your backgrounds, but don't over do it. Branches and stumps can be used for epiphytes, and they can create three-dimensionality. Also, backgrounds on three sides looks claustrophobic to me;

7) Finally, I really believe that there is a harmony to staying biotopical. (My gripe with those Amano nature aquariums--"Amazon Dawn"--with cryptocorynes?!??) Maybe it's psychological, but I really dig natural scenes that offer a slice into what nature really looks like.

Now--work it <snap>


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I'd have to agree with Groundhog. If you want the frogs to stand out, the best bet is to pick plants that can just blend into the background. A wide variety of interesting growth forms and shades is ok, but anything variegated or too brightly colored will detract from the frogs.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Is Jacobi planning on returning to this thread to collect our feedback? Lol


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

volcano23000 said:


> Is Jacobi planning on returning to this thread to collect our feedback? Lol


Yes! I've been too busy to respond coherently. I'm working on three new vivariums


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Yes! I've been too busy to respond coherently. I'm working on three new vivariums


Are you using our advice?haha


----------



## HSR (Apr 18, 2013)

I think this is a fascinating topic... I am a horticulturist and displays coordinator, so I work with this kind of stuff on a daily basis. 

Even though I am only a beginner (in the hobby), I cringe at some of the color scheme choices people make on a regular basis. Variegated anything is a bad idea if you are looking for something to stand out... Quite often variegation is used to draw attention away from something else.

The most obvious choice is to stick with neutrals. One of the most common things we tell people in the garden is that "brown is a color too." There are so many shades of brown - terra cotta, taupe, chestnut, umber, chocolate, etc. It is such a simple color that we can do so much with. The differences are obvious, yet without taking away from whatever your focal point is.

This can become such a complex question from an artistic standpoint, but can't everything be? haha


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

HSR said:


> I think this is a fascinating topic... I am a horticulturist and displays coordinator, so I work with this kind of stuff on a daily basis.
> 
> Even though I am only a beginner (in the hobby), I cringe at some of the color scheme choices people make on a regular basis. Variegated anything is a bad idea if you are looking for something to stand out... Quite often variegation is used to draw attention away from something else.
> 
> ...


Good points...personally though while I like trees and wood, I prefer rocky greys to tan/browns....but greys basically work the same way...come in a million shades...also IMO mix better with any white or black elements. 

But brown/green etc..etc.. can look great, and certain colors/arrangements compliment that aesthetic more then others...at least in as far as general taste goes....some people probably love yellow and red together...drives me nuts. I can handle a little red/green mix...but that can go very wrong too if you aren't careful to balance the tones/proportions and even textures. 

It is just like usually for a natural look Asymmetrical is the way to go but sometimes symmetrical elements can be in play and be stunning even.

Start out flailing around like a mad man...then settle down, Learn the rules...then learn how/when to employ/follow them, then learn how to break them...then learn how to do both at once, then learn how to get away with it and come out better for it


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

HSR said:


> Variegated anything is a bad idea if you are looking for something to stand out... Quite often variegation is used to draw attention away from something else.


All of you make excellent points and of course every one will have different preferences in color and design, but i think that while the above statement is true, variegation draws attention to the plants, as opposed to the frog, but doesn't necessarily draw attention away from the frog either. The creator of the tank must decide whether or not he wants the frog to be the only focal point. I believe a nice brom is as good a focal point as any frog. This is personal opinion, and i know most would disagree. However, jacobi must decide what he is looking for in the tank. If he wants the viewer to notice the entire tank as striking or beautiful, he would choose bright colors. If he wanted the frog specifically to be displayed nicely, he should go with more neutrals. This also means cutting down on bright green mosses and foliage.


----------



## HSR (Apr 18, 2013)

volcano23000 said:


> All of you make excellent points and of course every one will have different preferences in color and design, but i think that while the above statement is true, variegation draws attention to the plants, as opposed to the frog, but doesn't necessarily draw attention away from the frog either. The creator of the tank must decide whether or not he wants the frog to be the only focal point. I believe a nice brom is as good a focal point as any frog. This is personal opinion, and i know most would disagree. However, jacobi must decide what he is looking for in the tank. If he wants the viewer to notice the entire tank as striking or beautiful, he would choose bright colors. If he wanted the frog specifically to be displayed nicely, he should go with more neutrals. This also means cutting down on bright green mosses and foliage.


You are very much correct. Variegation draws the attention to that plant itself. That is the reason a large amount of variegation is hard on the eye - each plant is visually demanding its own attention.

I am so happy to see someone else who believes broms can be as striking and interesting as the frogs! This is something I think a lot of people look past.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Yes...I'm trying TRUE blue plants, with any color frog...but they ain't easy to find ;( ....and the couple I have managed to find won't bloom for me even when they do well....well 1 does but it is a day flower with blooms that are gone in...well..a day
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/56368-possible-choices-blue-flowers-vivs.html
> 
> I've actually wanted to try a silver viv...with plants that have all silver leaves/growth mostly with grey/black rock type backgrounds and landscaping...basically something that looks like some alien world/moonscape viv.


Dave, keep your ideas to yourself, or I'll get in trouble with the wife


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jacobi said:


> Dave, keep your ideas to yourself, or I'll get in trouble with the wife


Ha, just tell her all this life you try to nurture is to honor her, and that she should appreciate and support you in this...because it is all for her  ...

Blue plant thread got an update! ...new things being tried 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/56368-possible-choices-blue-flowers-vivs-5.html


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas and thoughts, guys. I am building a 45 gallon for Azureus, an 18x18x24 exoterra for Varadero, and an 18x18x24 for... Not sure yet. Possibly Auratus or southern Variabilis. The Varadero are definite, I already have them in a grow out tank, the Azureus are a high probability, either that or another blue tinctorius, and the third vivarium is up in the air.

Although I have (mostly) decided on the specific species of frogs I'm planning on, I started this thread as more of a brain teaser. The thought started because it seems that people are focusing more on building larger display vivariums as opposed to racks of 10 gallons in a basement, and I've noticed an increasing amount of attention focused on layout and design, so colour co-ordination seemed the next logical step. 

Ok. Lost my train of thought. Just stepped away from computer for a few hours. Where was I... Drat. Lost it. I'll try to make it up.

I am going for a natural look, not a garish one. Let me explain that a bit. When I say colour scheme, I'm talking more about the tints of colour a plant may have. So, a green bromeliad with red spotting, rather than a bright red bromeliad. So, not necessarily a vivarium packed with only plants of a single colour, but rather the occasional accent plant of that colour. And so too the kind of green. Look at a regular pothos, compare that to a Syngonium rayii. One has leaves that are a brighter green, one seems much darker. Almost a blacker green. Anyway. I'm still not 100% sure where my brain is going with this, so you guys have definitely helped.


----------

